# Product Design Engineering هندسة تصميم المنتجات الصناعية



## Level way (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*Product Design Engineering*

هندسة تصميم المنتجات الصناعية هو علم هندسي يختص بتصميم المنتجات الهندسية و الأعمال الصناعية ذات الملامح الفنية و المعتمدة الهندسة الإنسانية و الإرجونومكس و البيئة وما يحيط بالمستخدم 

و هنالك العديد من الجامعات التي تخدم المبتعثين بالخارج لدراسة هندسة التصميم الصناعي 

ومن أبرزها 



Swinburne​ 
http://www.swinburne.edu.au/engineering/pde/


*وهي من أبرز الجامعات المهتمة بهندسة التصميم الصناعي وهي أحد الكليات المحافظة على مدرسة وعلم الباوهاوس لتخرج أجيالا من المهندسين المبتكرين للمنتجات الهندسية و الأعمال الصناعية الفنية الراقية*


----------



## salim1455 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ع الموووضوع الجميل والمفيد أخوي ..


----------



## ahmed khalifa (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على طرح الموضوع
انا محتاج كتب عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## Abu Maan (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جرب هذا الكتاب
*Engineering Design With Solid Works 99*


----------



## ibnasekba (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## ibnasekba (30 نوفمبر 2011)

:75:شكرا على المعلومة:20::12:


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------

